# Kerr vs. Ball jars



## IQhome

Is there any difference in quality between these two? They are both available here.


----------



## Canning Girl

As far as I have observed, there is no difference. Someone correct me if I am wrong, but I believe they are made by the same company.


----------



## tlag1986

I was thinking Kerr and Jardin were the same. To be honest I'm not sure. I guess I never really thought about it much. As long as they don't break that's all I need.


----------



## Paquebot

Both are made for the same company, formerly based in Muncie, Indiana. They also own the Bernardin and Golden Harvest brands. Quality for all 4 is supposed to be the same despite the latter being cheaper in price. 

Martin


----------



## Prickle

Ball, Kerr and Golden Harvest are all made by the same company and as far as I can tell they're the same quality but they're each slightly different shapes. One brand is a little more slender and taller and one is squattier and rounder.


----------



## Horseyrider

Yes, they used to be separate companies but Ball bought Kerr back in I think the late 70's or early 80's.

Back in those days it was considered by many that the Ball jar was the superior product. They're really interchangeable though.


----------



## suitcase_sally

I am a journeyman die maker. The reason I say this is because people will argue the quality difference between a Chevrolet tailgate and a GMC (the more expensive vehicle) tailgate panel. I can tell you that the two are made on the same line using the same metal blanks and the same machines to form the parts. The only difference is what, in the industry, is called an "insert change". An "insert" is a section of the die that forms the panel and is unique to either the Chevrolet or GMC. Usually it is only the section that says either GMC or Chevrolet. Everything else on that panel is made the same. They pull the dies out of the line and do an "insert change" to continue on with the other style.

The same is true of glass jars. All the arguments about the difference in quality between one brand and another is only "perceived" differences. The glass is made in the same batch, the only differences are the molds - whether they say "Ball" or "Kerr" is only cosmetic.

I have for several years watched and read about peoples' "perceived" differences between the most popular brands and I have to say (finally) that it is only perceived, not actual. Tempered glass is tempered glass. It's not rocket science here, folks.


----------



## Paquebot

But, but, but! It's no big secret but Jarden's only owns the license to produce Ball jars. And since 1998, only the lids are made in Muncie, Indiana. The jars are made by various other glass companies. I suspect that the 3 main brands are made in the same factories for distribution in certain areas rather than transporting them for a thousand miles. If so, it would merely amount to changing molds and continue on making a different brand.

Martin


----------



## Marilyn

Then why are the Golden Harvest jars so much lighter in weight?


----------



## Paquebot

If you weigh the new Ball and Golden Harvest jars, they should weigh the same. The pints were identical weight several years ago. However, haven't had to buy any the past two years and thus can't confirm if there's been a recent change. If you have new of both, and a good scale, weigh them and report here. 

The Balls often had a second cheaper line and for some years it was Drey's. Laughed all the way to the bank because no matter which was bought, they made money! 

Martin


----------



## suitcase_sally

When I first started using Golden Harvest jars in the early 80's, they were made in California. Earlier this year, due to someone chastising the "inferior quality" of the Golden Harvest jars, I contacted the manufacturer and asked if the jars were still made in California and got a response from them saying "No, they are made right here with the other jars." The company rep said the only difference was in the packaging. I will search my computer and see if I can dredge up the email.


----------



## Horseyrider

That makes sense. I have to confess after reading about some of the "heavier jars" from yesteryear, I weighed one of the old pints and compared it to a brand new one. The weight of the new one was actually a fraction of an ounce heavier.

And since we know that a pint is still a pint, and the size of the lids haven't changed, presumably that idea that the old ones were heavier is just perception.

Doesn't make me want to give up my oldie but goodies though.


----------



## Paquebot

Old ones indeed were much heavier. Just weighed 5 pint jars. Atlas from the 1940s weighs 11Â½ ounces. Square Ball from same period weighs 10Â½. Golden Harvest from several years ago is 9. Kerr from this year is 9. Ball from several years ago is 8Â½. Lowest I ever found with old mayo jars was 9Â½. 

Martin


----------



## suitcase_sally

Make sure you are comparing apples to apples. Wide mouth jars weigh more than regular mouth jars.


----------



## Paquebot

Kerr widemouth, new this year, 9 ounces.

Martin


----------



## Je88e

Horseyrider said:


> Yes, they used to be separate companies but Ball bought Kerr back in I think the late 70's or early 80's.
> 
> Back in those days it was considered by many that the Ball jar was the superior product. They're really interchangeable though.


Ball Corporation purchased Kerr as recently as 1992, and spun off the canning business the following year. The business became Alltrista, and was then renamed Jarden. Jarden had Ball, Kerr, Bernardin, and Golden Harvest. Jarden was then bought by Newell Rubbermaid in 2015. Brief history here... https://masonjarmerchant.com/collections/kerr-mason-jars


----------



## Wyobuckaroo

My sweetie is the canning expert of the family. I just do the physical labor work for her. 

We have Ball, Kerr, Bernardin, and Jarden here in the Great White North. Then there is the combination of 4 different mouth sizes, standard, wide mouth, Gem, and 63 size. She uses both metal and Tatler lids in multiple sizes. 

Up here the Golden Harvest is usually associated with Walmart. Regardless of who owns them, the Golden Harvest boxes say China. Sweetie WILL NOT use the Golden Harvest for pressure canning. We have found they fail much more often than other brands. From not sealing well to breaking in the caner, on the counter top, or failing one way or another in storage. 

The only uses she has for Golden Harvest jars is dry canning, and secure storage. Or some water bath products for gifts. 

Our 5 cents of experience and opinion.


----------

